# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Offshore Software Product Development

## Xwriru

Software Product Development has obtained an edge by Offshoring development services.  Offshoring such services increases the responsibility of Product management and Software Development. In order to ensure efficiency and feasibility of the processes and to deliver a customized product, testing and quality assurance checks are conducted. Apart from testing an important task is often overlooked, that is, documentation of software design for future maintenance and enhancement. What are the other aspects in Offshore Software Product Development that need attention in order to leverage quality and reduce time to market? Please suggest.

----------


## Xwriru

Any suggestions?

Сheers,
Diceus

----------


## Rikardsson

Maybe you should take a look at other companies' solutions? This one here, Scand company.

----------

